# Tree frogs - which one?



## Bananapeel (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I'm keen to build a vivarium and hope to put some sort of frog in once I've finished. 
The tank itself will be either 60x45x60 or 45x45x60 (lxwxh) and have a false bottom but include a pond area with which I hope to have a gentle waterfall running into and will use all live plants.


Keen to include some frogs once complete, I began looking at a few different species. (Arboreal) 
So far, I've got on the list Litoria gracilenta (dainty green tree frog) and Litoria fallax (Eastern dwarf tree frog) 


Just wondering if anyone has a preference with keeping either of these or if there are any other suggestions. 


Also just 2 quick questions, is heating necessary for the frogs mentioned(either in water, ambient or both)? (In Vic so can get cold) 
And also, how many of each could be kept in the enclosure sizes mentioned? 


Thanks for any help/info you guys can provide! 


Cheers!


----------



## eipper (Sep 24, 2013)

Fallax will be fine at ambient temps, while gracilenta will need heating.


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers mate, that's good to know.


----------



## jazii (Sep 25, 2013)

ive heard those species aren't exactly the most 'hardy' frog, as for a first frog, and don't like being handled much at all. magnificent tree frogs and the green tree frog are both great looker's and a good first time frog in my opinion, and they are both pretty hardy as to what they can handle before it will effect them.


----------



## eipper (Sep 25, 2013)

Both fallax and gracilenta are easy sp. only thing is small food items for recent metas


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 12, 2013)

I keep both, daintys are quite a sleepy breed and tend to sleep quite a bit, dwarfs are more active, however there food source is quite small. I personally like dwarfs better, even though Ive still got my first ever frog which is a dainty which i got 8 years ago


----------



## Sel (Oct 12, 2013)

I was never a big fan of frogs, but since working with them ive changed my mind a little..they are pretty awesome.
If i was getting myself a frog, id go for a Splendid Tree Frog. Im not sure on your 2 choices as we don't have either.

Post some pics when your done, Frog enclosures look good.. usually


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 12, 2013)

I like my red eyed tree frogs. Bright colours and very active come night time 


Rick


----------

